# What do say my friends?



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just recieved this in my email.....

*UNITED STATES MILITARY INFORMATION ON IRAQ
DEAR SIR,

MY NAME IS JOHN J. GUY I AM AN AMERICAN SOLDIER, I AM SERVING IN THE MILITARY
OF THE 3RD ARMORED CAVALRY REGIMIENT, PATROLS TAL AFAR, IN IRAQ.

I AM PRESENTLY IN IRAQ WITH MY FELLOW SOLDIERS; I APOLOGIZED USING THIS MEDIUM
TO REACH YOU FOR A TRANSACTION/BUSINESS OF THIS MAGNITUDE.

PLEASE VIEW THIS LINK TO SEE MY PICTURE:

Army Images
Army Images.

WE HAVE IN OUR POSSESSION THE SUM OF US$25,000,000.00 (TWENTY FIVE MILLION US
DOLLARS), WHICH BELONGS TO SADDAM HUSSEIN. THESE FUNDS HAVE BEEN MOVED 
AND KEPT
SAFE IN A SECURITY COMPANY, PLEASE VIEW THIS LINK FOR MORE DETAILS:
(BBC NEWS | Middle East | Stash of money found in Baghdad)
BASICALLY SINCE WE ARE WORKING FOR THE AMERICAN MILITARY, WE CANNOT KEEP THESE
FUNDS THAT IS WHY IT WAS PACKED IN A SECURE LOCKED BOX AS A PERSONAL MILITARY
SECURITY ITEM. AND WE MOVED IT TO A SECURITY COMPANY FOR SAFE KEEPING PENDING
WHEN WE WILL HAVE SOMEBODY LIKE YOU WHO HAS THE FEAR OF GOD AND WILL FIND IT
FIT TO ASSIST US IN RECEIVING THE BOX.

BE ADVISED THAT THE SECURITY COMPANY WHERE WE MAKE THE DEPOSIT DO NOT 
KNOW THAT
THE CONTENT IS MONEY AND THEY ARE IN POSITION TO CONVEY THE BOX TO 
YOUR COUNTRY
HOME OR ANY WHERE YOU WILL WANT THEM TO CONVEY IT TO YOUR DESTINATION IF YOU
CAN NOT VISIT THE SECURITY COMPANY IN PERSON, SO THAT YOU CAN KEEP IT 
FOR US IN
YOUR SAFE ACCOUNT OR AN OFFSHORE ACCOUNT.

I HAVE THE AUTHORITY OF MY PARTNERS INVOLVED TO PROPOSE THAT SHOULD YOU BE
WILLING TO ASSIST US IN RECEIVING THIS BOX, THE RATIO OF SHARE WILL BE DISCUSS
LATER AFTER I HEAR FROM YOU. BE REST ASSURED THAT THIS BUSINESS IS 
100% SAFE ON
YOUR PART PROVIDED YOU TREAT IT WITH UTMOST SECRECY AND CONFIDENTIALITY.

THEREFORE, IF YOU ARE INTERESTED, SEND US YOUR FULL NAME, CURRENT MAILING
ADDRESS AND YOUR TELEPHONE AND FAX NUMBERS FOR EASY COMMUNICATION.

UPON YOUR RESPONSE, I SHALL THEN PROVIDE YOU WITH ALL THE DEPOSIT LEGAL
DOCUMENTS WHICH WILL ENABLE YOU CONTACT THE SECURITY COMPANY FOR THE CLAIM OF
THE BOX ON OUR BEHALF AND ALSO WE WILL PROVIDE YOU WITH MORE DETAILS THAT WILL
HELP YOU UNDERSTAND THE TRANSACTION. PLEASE OBSERVE UTMOST 
CONFIDENTIALITY, AND
BE REST ASSURED THAT THIS BUSINESS IS RISK FREE.

RESPECTFULLY SUBMITTED,
SGT. JOHN J. GUY*

What is your imediate thoughts?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2007)

Nigerian Scam


----------



## Erich (Jun 6, 2007)

pure B.S. do not respond with a reply or you will never hear the last of it ......

whomever will now figure they have a real person to communique' with and you will be the loser

sage advice from an ol fuddy duddy


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2007)

I won't say what my first thoughts were my dear FLYBOJ and Erich but it's NOT suitable for printing. Bad as it is when using civilian people but when doing this to the men and women risking their lifes out there for others....even the devil would blush and tell me to watch my language.

Oh, I delete these as soon as I get them, believe you me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2007)

It is a complete fake. This has actually been circulating around for several years now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2007)

People have no respect Adler.... This is a new low water mark.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2007)

When I get those they usually follow with another - "Mr. so and so has left a million dollars in your name so contact us, etc." They are after your bank account information or want you to send "tax" money, then they claim you'll get the big prize.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2007)

(unprintable language!)


----------



## Cyrano (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 6, 2007)

Cyrano said:


> Scambaiters are my heroes. They email to these scammers and reverse the situation. Traditional way is to fool them to send their picture with something stupid written on a piece of paper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 6, 2007)

Honestly, you would have to be a halfwit to fall for this crap.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 7, 2007)

Have you got the e-mail address it came from? If i had it i could turn it over to army CID. being that they are possibly using the name of a real unit and soldier i think they might be interested in this.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2007)

I am sure that CID allready has it and has investigated this. This has been around for awhile and CID is pretty aware of things.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 10, 2007)

they agent i spoke to hadnt seen this one yet. a despicable crime if you ask me. being prior service army i think this just ticked me off more than it should of.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2007)

I too am former Army and I checked with a friend that I have in CID at the military post that I work at and he said he was sure that it was allready investigated by CID.


----------



## trackend (Jun 11, 2007)

Utter, Utter, Utter, Bollocks, anyone who falls for that guff deserves a dose of Les whoopass


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Disgusting. what some people will do to scam and cheat people. Question was asked who would believe such crap? Answer people with low self esteem lack of moral character and those easily fooled by such scams. Never ceases to amaze me in this world such people exsist. Whats the old saying. Fools and their money are soon parted


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 9, 2008)

Any e-mail telling you of an unforseen windfall in some obscure country is pure BS. IF (and its a big IF) you do have something like that happen to you, the proper proceedure is for a lawyer to contact you directly, and its not by E-mail. A foreign country/dictator wants to give you $25 MILLION? I doubt it. Nobody gives away that much cash. They're all scams, and the best thing to do is to either delete it, or post it on the Mugu-baiting 419-Eaters forum previously posted. I spent an evening browsing through some of their better return-scams, and the things they get these people to do...pure genius!!!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 9, 2008)

I've even gotten them from Nigeria where a Mr Peter Cheeseman was killed
in a crash, and I am his only heir. He left me $25 mil, but I can only claim
35 percent of it. Gee.... all I have to do is sent the Barrister my bank
account number. Quite simple. Egad I'm filthy rich and don't even know it !

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2008)

Drinks on Charles!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 9, 2008)

Hehe....yeah, right over his head!


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2008)

I got one here at work once - same idea, some amount of believability. Some people must have nothing better to do with their time...(obviously not modelmakers, artists, or avid fans of quirky internet forums...  )


----------



## Nobby57 (Mar 2, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Drinks on Charles!!



He he he! Thing is, these scams may seem simple enough to spot, but what about Alex Ferguson et al? It seems we've just got to accept the old Yorkshire saying 'owt for nowt'.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 2, 2014)

Sounds legit.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 3, 2014)

[email protected], who stirred the dust up in here?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2014)

Can't even remember starting this thread!!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 24, 2014)

Bank account number is on the way. Thanks for the post Jan, I'll buy you a nice car when I get my money.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2014)

Wait, is Charles still buying??????????????


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Can't even remember starting this thread!!


Might have been a long night at the pub, considering the time of the first post


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2014)

True.....the libations were talking!


----------

